# My new 6.0 powerstroke. Anybody else?



## TheGoose (Aug 23, 2010)

We just picked up the new plow truck for this year. Its a reg cab 4x4 F350 6.0 powerstroke with an auto tranny. It has an 8'2 Boss v-plow on it, and soon to have a an air flo vbox in the back. Anybody else running something similar to this setup? Any input of what mods you have done or heard of with the ole 6.0's? I myself have been a duramax man ( daily driver) and have just about everything done to it. I have pushed that last few years with my old bosses 7.3 and he wanted to keep it bone stock which drove me crazy. I dont wanna make this thing a crazy runnin truck, just not a grandpa slow snow pusher. fi intake, exhaust , mild tune, blocks in the backm timbrens and such. If any of you guys have something close to it or info at all thatd be great. Pics of your setup would be even better, but if you have some general info on you 6.0 pushing snow experience i'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


Josh


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Put a bully dog chip in it! 
I just have mine equiped with hide aways and I have a beacon on top. And my tailgate salt spreader.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fords don't need bocks or timbrens to handle the weight. They are awesome in that department. Delete the EGR and run an SCT custome tune.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ill 2nd everything plowguy said and ill add I ran banks, bullydog,edge and sct xcal3 is the best on the market when it comes 2 the 6.0. And scrap the factory muffle spend 50 and straight pipe it.


----------



## TheGoose (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks fella's. Im gonna straight pipe from the dp tomorrow. and my fellow duramax partner in crime is looking up some sct tunes for me today while he's at his shop. what abou intakes? anybody have good luck or cheap preferably. I run an afe stg 2 on my duramax and i love it. Kinda pricey for the work truck though. And hey aj, did you run your own hideaways or have them installed??? i wanna get some done asap and easy and as cheap as possible haha.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

You don't need an intake until you hit 500hp.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

JaimeG is right. Take a look at powerstroke forums and they will all say the same thing about the stock intake. It flows very well and doesn't need to be replaced until you are making a LOT of power.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

plowguy43;1098338 said:


> JaimeG is right. Take a look at powerstroke forums and they will all say the same thing about the stock intake. It flows very well and doesn't need to be replaced until you are making a LOT of power.


The factory filter will literally hold 3 lbs of dirt before it starts pulling down the filterminder gauge.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't want to know how you know that LOL.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

plowguy43;1100514 said:


> I don't want to know how you know that LOL.


I went through the Ford provided course for all of their diesels through the 6.4L.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

Don't let your truck idle for long periods because it will mess up your egr. I suggest deleting the egr cooler and replacing the oil cooler at the same time. I put air bags on the front of our trucks that way when the plow is taken off you can deflate the bags for a nicer ride.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ajslands;1097495 said:


> Put a bully dog chip in it!


Go with SCT, Bully dog isn't worth the money. People see Bully Dog, Banks, Edge and get all excited and happy in the pants. They don't do crap compared to the company's the general diesel population has never heard of.

Go ask the flatbiller diesel kids/guys who are always talking big about Bully Dog, Banks, Edge, etc about Dp Tuner, SCT, Spartan, Smarty, Efi Live, PPE, H&S, etc. I'll almost guarantee they don't know what's good for their particular truck, they just know what's popular and name brand.



gtstang462002;1100065 said:


> The factory filter will literally hold 3 lbs of dirt before it starts pulling down the filterminder gauge.





plowguy43;1100514 said:


> I don't want to know how you know that LOL.


Sounds like a normal work/farm truck air filter lol.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

ajslands;1097495 said:


> Put a bully dog chip in it!
> I just have mine equiped with hide aways and I have a beacon on top. And my tailgate salt spreader.


Really? I have tested almost every programming device for the 6.0 and the Bully dog is the WORST SHIFTING. Extremity hard on the trans. I would drive a 6.0 before putting a Bully dog on it.

To the OP. Stick with the stock intake (just keep clean filters in it). Straight pipe it. Get a custom tuned SCT from Eric at innovative diesel and block off the EGR.
You will be good to go.
Robert


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

and order arp headstuds and get ready to lift the cab off and tear the motor down..

IT WILL HAPPEN..... guaranteed....


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

Dissociative;1103149 said:


> and order arp headstuds and get ready to lift the cab off and tear the motor down..
> 
> IT WILL HAPPEN..... guaranteed....


It is guaranteed when you start hoping it up with all that aftermarket crap.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Mod it with a Cummins. 

Scrap the 6.0 piece of crap.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Whats a cummins and how do you install it in the 6.0?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

plowguy43;1103700 said:


> Whats a cummins and how do you install it in the 6.0?


http://www.destroked.com/


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't check that on my phone- is a programmer or exhaust?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

plowguy43;1103749 said:


> I can't check that on my phone- is a programmer or exhaust?


Let me get this straight, you own a Dodge, and you don't know what a Cummins is?

Here's a hint: It's the only reason to own a Dodge.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

plowguy43;1103749 said:


> I can\'t check that on my phone- is a programmer or exhaust?


It\'s both.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Mark13;1102059 said:


> Go with SCT, Bully dog isn't worth the money. People see Bully Dog, Banks, Edge and get all excited and happy in the pants. They don't do crap compared to the company's the general diesel population has never heard of.
> 
> Go ask the flatbiller diesel kids/guys who are always talking big about Bully Dog, Banks, Edge, etc about Dp Tuner, SCT, Spartan, Smarty, Efi Live, PPE, H&S, etc. I'll almost guarantee they don't know what's good for their particular truck, they just know what's popular and name brand.
> 
> Sounds like a normal work/farm truck air filter lol.


mark pleace tell me with your cold air intake you atleast blow the filter out lol!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1104474 said:


> mark pleace tell me with your cold air intake you atleast blow the filter out lol!


I have the stock intake yet. I just opened it up and took all the useless crap out.

The farm tractors and trucks at work are terrible sometimes. When you have to sweep up the concrete outside the building after blowing an air filter out and you get a nice pile it's pretty sad lol.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1104304 said:


> Let me get this straight, you own a Dodge, and you don't know what a Cummins is?
> 
> Here's a hint: It's the only reason to own a Dodge.


Not really, my HEMI was plenty powerful compared to anything Ford or GM had in a gas version. Plus the rest of my truck is the same except my transmission is reliable.

I never heard of a cummins programmer/exhaust modification for a Superduty though... (is that better?)


----------



## OHSIX6OH (Nov 4, 2010)

All I have done was add a coolant filter to elimanate the plugged egr cooler and oil cooler problem that the 6.0hs have and added the high idle mod for winter warm ups. If you want a reliable truck leave it stock and do the maintenance on schedule. Use ONLY Ford filters and you will be good to go for the long haul. If you want to spin the tires with tuners and other hop ups find a good Ford dealer and bring the big check book ,you will need it for blown head gaskets. My 2cents on the subject


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

OHSIX6OH;1105339 said:


> All I have done was add a coolant filter to elimanate the plugged egr cooler and oil cooler problem that the 6.0hs have and added the high idle mod for winter warm ups. If you want a reliable truck leave it stock and do the maintenance on schedule. Use ONLY Ford filters and you will be good to go for the long haul. If you want to spin the tires with tuners and other hop ups find a good Ford dealer and bring the big check book ,you will need it for blown head gaskets. My 2cents on the subject


As a former Ford tech I couldn't agree with this statement more.


----------

